# Why a "shock" leader with braid?



## quest4fish (Jan 13, 2015)

I've been reading online today and this is a much debated topic. My pompano fishing friends around here use conventional reels loaded with 15# test main lines and 30# flouro shock leaders tied to their pompano rigs and 4 ounce pyramid sinkers. I did the same. Never heard of any of us cracking off the pompano rig with that set up unless there was a backlash that stopped the reel. 

i have now switched to spinning gear and my main line is 30# invisibraid. I fished much of the morning today with that tied to a 30# flouro shock leader (same as everyone else uses around here) and did okay until it suddenly occurred to me that I might not need the "shock" leader. What shock anyways? The casting motion is a fairly slow build up to the the hit and not really a shock. At lease the way I see it done and the braid on my reel probably breaks at a greater pound test than my "shock" leader anyways. There was nobody with me on the beach so I cut off the shock leader and tied my braid directly to the pompano rig which incidentally is tied with 25# test flouro. 

The cast was much smoother without the knot hitting the guides on the way out. Very nice. No issues at all. Probably close to 100 yards out to the sandbar. Why wouldn't I keep doing this? I don't get the need for the shock leader if I'm using braid with a breaking strength equal to or greater than the shock leader. Maybe for throwing heavier weights and really leaning into the cast if your using a light mono main line? Not my use case. I used a glove on my reel hand so finger cutting was not an issue.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Sounds like you have this figured out. Don't use it. If you didn't get anything out of what you have read them why ask the same question that has been beat to death???


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

AbuMike said:


> Sounds like you have this figured out. Don't use it. If you didn't get anything out of what you have read them why ask the same question that has been beat to death???


Hahahahaha dude ya used a jackhammer for that nail!


----------



## quest4fish (Jan 13, 2015)

AbuMike said:


> Sounds like you have this figured out. Don't use it. If you didn't get anything out of what you have read them why ask the same question that has been beat to death???


Whoa! Didn't expect that reaction. I just wanted to make sure I didn't miss something or wasn't doing something unsafe. But okay. The moderator can delete my post since I don't see how to do this myself and I'll think twice in the future. Sorry to have wasted your valuable time.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

quest4fish said:


> Whoa! Didn't expect that reaction. I just wanted to make sure I didn't miss something or wasn't doing something unsafe. But okay. The moderator can delete my post since I don't see how to do this myself and I'll think twice in the future. Sorry to have wasted your valuable time.


Not a waste of time at all. Just saying. Do a search on "shock leader" and all your questions will be answered..


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Quest4fish,
There are a handful of condescending narcissists on here. The good news is that they will quickly out themselves. Welcome to the board.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

1BadF350 said:


> Quest4fish,
> There are a handful of condescending narcissists on here. The good news is that they will quickly out themselves. Welcome to the board.


Yep, you are correct. And the ones with the most to offer have stopped posting because of comments just like that.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't use a shock leader with drop rigs; tie them straight to mainline.

If you're going to be throwing 4oz, though, I would be careful with those 25# rigs, as that's the weakest link. The only time I ever broke a 3oz off 30#, the 30# mono rig was the failure point.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

1BadF350 said:


> Quest4fish,
> There are a handful of condescending narcissists on here. The good news is that they will quickly out themselves. Welcome to the board.


Abumike wasn't being condescending. For somone to ask what's the point of shock leaders after explaining why they don't need it is Condesending. Abu's response however was a little much but his sentiment I understand. If I have a reel that I only use for small fish I'll put 10lb braid on it. However ocean fishing or bay fishing there are plenty of other fish that will snap line that line which is why I use 20-30lb braid. Now if you ever used cut bait, depending on your rig 4oz tends to helicopter unless you use small pieces. I can rip a 4 oz on 30lb braid without it snapping but that is dangerous to the people around me. It might not be the first cast but eventually your gonna break not the line but at the knot. Braid can cut itself with enough force. And when that sinker flies off, at best you lose money, at worst you can kill somone. Something to think about next time your slinging your lead with people to your left and right.


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

mono has stretch that takes a small amount of the load pressure off the rod, braid has no stretch so all the give is in the rod. with 4oz its really not gonna matter unless 4oz is more than the rod can handle, it might break. also people can grip the mono line better than the braid when its wet. again, shouldnt be an issue with 4oz. I'd keep fishing straight braid. If it works better for you than stick with it. most shock line debates start to heat up when talking 8oz and more. 4oz really just isnt enough to need any kind of shock leader. unless you need a small flouro leader, braid to the rig should be good


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

i find mono much easier to hold tight too when loading up, not worried about slicing my finger all up. Grabbing mono is alot easier than grabbing braid and less risky.


----------



## pafiaher (Mar 10, 2015)

with that being said I have seen all the videos on you tube about the different knots to use when tying a shock leader on. What is the easiest to tie and still is relatively small. Im tying the leader to 14# mono.


----------



## quest4fish (Jan 13, 2015)

Okay. So I got jumped for posting this thread in the first place and I'm now condescending. Nice. My intention was to say that I've read some of the posts regarding shock leaders but wasn't sure if it applied to my situation. Please forgive me for posting on a topic people are sensitive about and probably for wording my post incorrectly. 

That being said, thank you dudeonacouch. I am going to up the breaking strength on my rigs. You have a good point. I am also going to make sure I tie a good 10 turn uni to connect the braid to the swivel on my rig to make sure I have a strong connection and retie the knot after every trip. Good points there. 

Fishing for me is fun. I am a newbie at this type of fishing although I have fished inshore salt most of my life. I came here for help and advice, not to get jumped because somebody doesn't like my question or the way I phrased it. So for you guys who feel you have to post something negative to a thread, please just pass on it and let the others help each other. Jeez! 

I think this forum is great and for someone new, this is a goldmine. 

I never thought standing on a beach watching a line for a bite would be fun and I resisted doing it for years. But I really like it. Nobody here is gong to spoil that.


----------



## quest4fish (Jan 13, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks NASCAR. That's what I needed to hear. I never fish more than 4oz and my rod is the CPS 13' 3-6 oz so hopefully I will be fine.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Yep you got it all figured out....Like I said..Your satisfied now because somebody agreed with you.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

pafiaher said:


> with that being said I have seen all the videos on you tube about the different knots to use when tying a shock leader on. What is the easiest to tie and still is relatively small. Im tying the leader to 14# mono.


That is a personal preference and the answers will vary greatly. I would say an Uni to Uni is very popular. I use a nail knot to nail. Another choice is a well tied double surgeon's loop.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Finally field tested the Alberto for anyone who uses mono or floro leaders. Hands down the easiest, fastest, strongest knot thus far. With practice less than 30 seconds. Braid to braid I agree with nail to nail.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep braid to the rig is good if you want to catch less fish


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

What Bronzbck said ..... River


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

bronzbck1 said:


> Yep braid to the rig is good if you want to catch less fish


i, too, want to catch fewer fish.

please, tell me more of your no-fish-catching wisdom...


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

You can't fix stupid you get on here about this time every year and show everyone how much you don't know about fishing. If you ever make it to Hatteras my wife will take you to school


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Bronzbck, myself and several others here on Hatteras have experienced fishing next to good fisherman using Braid or using Braid (I don't use braid) that attaching braid directly to your rig costs you fish ..... attaching a short section of fluoro or mono will put you back on the fish ....... Believe it or not .... River


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

ah, the common hatteran territorial call.

if you stay very quiet, you can hear them downtalk anyone who isn't a local, even though tourism is their entire economy.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

If you are not casting more than 4 ounces, I don't see the need for a shock leader with 30 lb braid.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

rocket said:


> If you are not casting more than 4 ounces, I don't see the need for a shock leader with 30 lb braid.


You forget that your bait has weight to it as well. 4 oz can become 6 oz very easily.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Mastrbaitr said:


> You forget that your bait has weight to it as well. 4 oz can become 6 oz very easily.


Fair enough. If I'm tossing 4 oz it's usually with fairly small pieces of bait but this may not be true for everyone.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

While it may not be a "shock" leader, leader on braids is always a good thing. Knots with braid are not near a strong as with a leader material. To clarify I mean when you apply quick sudden force, be it a cast, setting the hook etc. Moreover, that terminal knot with the braid has a good likelihood of being abraded by sand.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Don't think it was mentioned, but when surf fishing with braid and, in the end game getting a decent fish on the beach, taking a wrap with braid is asking for trouble vs a wrap with mono. Grabbing the shock leader and pulling the fish on the beach IMO is better for bigger fish vs. using the rod. Especially in a crowd.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Whether I'm using a 7' or 12' surf rod with braid, I have a 3-4' 30-40# fluoro leader. Still casts great, knot stays out of the guides,catch more fish than direct braid to rig, especially in gin clear water(as in pompano fishing), and allows me to grab the fluoro rather than the braid by hand if I have a larger fish to bring to the surf. I fish lots from a dock in a sound/inlet area and from the dock I up the fluoro leader length to 6-8'' in order to lift fish over the rail by hand using the fluoro rather than the braid.


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

dudeondacouch said:


> ah, the common hatteran territorial call.
> 
> if you stay very quiet, you can hear them downtalk anyone who isn't a local, even though tourism is their entire economy.


. When in Hatteras,do as the Hatterans if you want to catch fish like they do.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Mark H. said:


> . When in Hatteras,do as the Hatterans if you want to catch fish like they do.


I think he was referring to the condesending attitude some people have due to their local. It's okay to give advice....just don't be a douche bag about it.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

dudeondacouch said:


> ah, the common hatteran territorial call.
> 
> if you stay very quiet, you can hear them downtalk anyone who isn't a local, even though tourism is their entire economy.





Mastrbaitr said:


> I think he was referring to the condesending attitude some people have due to their local. It's okay to give advice....just don't be a douche bag about it.


Sidebar: This has been going on for coming up on decades.  And has hijacked hundreds of threads. So-called "locals" vs the non-locals who seem to think because they come down and spread their money around gives them a pass.  

If you are on the open beach, do what works best for you or whatever you think works best for you. Use braid, 4 oz, no shocker, whatever. Have fun and catch 'em up.

BUT, if fishing in a crowd either on the beach or pier, it takes a lot of cooperation, borders on technical fishing and you need to adapt to whatever the crowd is doing to keep the aggravation to a minimum. 

And most of the so called "locals" are from off Island , have put in their time fishing an area and have figgered out over the years what works best when in fishing in a crowd with current and fish and casting heavy stuff. 

Sure there will be some Alpha males a-holes in the mix but also folks that are trying to steer folks to get with the program and make it better for everyone. Listen & learn and put on some big boy britches. 

I've learned what works best for me in over 50 years of fishing and, for me, it's is to always use a leader and figger out a knot system that works. With light mono/braid and fishing for trout or pups, use a fluoro leader. When surf fishing with mono or braid, use a heavier mono leader with 5-6 wraps around the spool. When fishing for drum, tarpon or sharks in the boat, use a heavy leader to take a wrap at the boat and for abrasion protection. 

BUT bringing your money to the coast won't buy you a pass if you're mucking up thing for your feeshin' neighbors.  Had a place in Morehead City for 8 years and still consider myself a dingbatter and been fishing the Outer Banks 4+ weeks a year since the early 70's and still call myself a Touron. 

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## GTO70 (Oct 24, 2014)

AbuMike is right. People who ask questions anymore on here are just looking for vindication on why what they are doing is right. That's why hardly anyone will give out from the depths of their knowledge anymore unless you personally know them


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Maybe they are asking the wrong questions?


----------



## GTO70 (Oct 24, 2014)

That too. And sometimes they aren't really even asking a question.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I just like to look the part. I don't even have bait on my hook when I fish. But I have a spool of the latest line not sold in the US, owner circles, flouro leaders, $20 swivels, etc. Oh, I look good while getting my skunk on. I can give you good advice about how to get skunked. :spam:


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

all this talk about having to drag your fish in up the bar and wrapping braid around your hand, how big of pompano is the op catching here lol. Few small pieces of shrimp are not gonna turn his 4oz to 6oz. He is talking about pompano, not drum


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

For me, I was responding to this part "_Why wouldn't I keep doing this? I don't get the need for the shock leader if I'm using braid with a breaking strength equal to or greater than the shock leader._ "

Do whatever works you you, but IMO think the advantages of a well-tied mono/fluoro shock leader outweigh any disadvantage when using braid. And, in NC in the past year or two, there have been some jumbo black drum caught fishing for small stuff.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't use braid. Year before last I caught a 6# pompano and drug him up the beach with 15# momo and a 30# fluro leader.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

NASCAR said:


> all this talk about having to drag your fish in up the bar and wrapping braid around your hand, how big of pompano is the op catching here lol. Few small pieces of shrimp are not gonna turn his 4oz to 6oz. He is talking about pompano, not drum


If you hang into 2# pomp or up its good to have the extra. Also what if that citation flounder or trout takes the bait. I've been catching 30" yearlings and up on 10 pound test (braid) with a 15 pound shock leader. If I didn't have that shock leader I wouldn't have caught one of those fish. When in Rome do what the Romans do they will see that your doing the right thing and try to help you out!


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

I didn't take either post in a negative way. I learned from both.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

We just want to help out. If not we wouldn't be on this forum. Some folks just set on a COUCH, hardly ever fish and think they know it all. Mostly it is just to cause trouble because they are jealous of our life style.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Few weeks ago I was using a store bought two hook bottom rig. Couldn't catch nothing even though a guy down the beach was catching some toads and a few whiting. Checked his bait and watched his casts, and copied him. still nothing. tied up my own flouro rig and started catching a few fish. Toads and whiting, Now- can they really see the difference. man, I can't say for sure from that. But I been reading what some good fisherman have been posting, and I sure don't bother tying any of my own rigs that aren't flouro.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I want to hear more about that 6# Pompano. Pics would be great....


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

this is going to be sacrilege but here goes:

a little background: i was a die hard "only fluoro, no terminal tackle except hook, etc." guy for a long time. then i started taking trips to Fl (chasing pomps) and started paying real close attention to what the commercial pomp guys are using down there. a lot of mono leaders, a lot of terminal tackle, and some times braid shock leaders. and they were catching loads of pomps in pretty darn clear water. what matters was finding the structure/fish and being able to put your bait there. well the past 2y i said what the heck and went rogue:

10-15lb brain mainline (on a spinner) with a 6-8 wraps of a 40lb BRAID shock leader tied to snap swivel to my rig (30lb fluoro) then to 3oz sputnik (also connected with snap swivel). crazy hardware...2 snap swivels plus a sputnik/breakaway style sinker that pomps can probably see a mile away. i live far away from the coast but when i made it down (either topsail NC or sebastian inlet FL) i did fairly well on the pomps, decent #s of 3+ lb fish. maybe i would have caught more using mono shock, no swivels, not using a sputnik (most visible sinker ever) and painting my sinker beige but this set up is working pretty darn well for me recently.

bottom line, lot of good fisherman (not saying i'm one of them) do it differently...experiment and find what works for you as long as it safe

also, this is about pomp fishing only from the surf as it is what the original poster asked about...drum fishing on a crowded beach...when in rome, etc.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I know commercial pomp fisherman in Florida and they only use fluorocarbon leaders and rigs, but what ever works


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

yes everyone does it different....still can't bring myself to tie my rigs with ande 30lb pink mono even though i have all this other eyesore stuff on my rigs...sometimes i think fish are not as smart as we give them credit for...my circle hook is jutting out of my flea and for sure that doesnt look natural...i like braid bc it gives me extra distance and a lot of times where i fish i need it...if i was a good enough caster to throw 3-4 oz with 2 fleas 125+ yds with a conventional u better believe i would fishing mono mainline and fluoro, still need some more practice though.

with sheeps i will put a 4-6 foot fluoro tippet at the end of my braid and then use a fluoro rig with only a sinker and a hook...swear it makes a difference there


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

AbuMike said:


> I want to hear more about that 6# Pompano. Pics would be great....


Go to my profile and click on albums and you can see it


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

nice pomps. not trying to hate or take anything away but did u actually weigh it? in my album i have some "slot" pomps same size or bigger than legal pups and i always think "this one is a monster" but when i weigh them they are usually 3lbs or so. not saying you are lying but fishermen (me included) have been known to "exaggerate" on occassion


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I didn't have anyway of weighting it when I caught it. I packed it in ice with some other fish and weighted it when I got home 2 days later. It weighted 5lbs and 13oz


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

greg12345 said:


> maybe i would have caught more using mono shock, no swivels, not using a sputnik (most visible sinker ever) and painting my sinker beige but this set up is working pretty darn well for me recently./QUOTE]
> 
> First off thanks for starting this thread Quest4fish; responses were posted to this thread that I have not found on similar subject threads and have helped enlighten me to the subject of surf fishing tackle.
> 
> Greg; Do folks actually paint their sputniks? I just finished making a large batch of my own Frankenstein sputniks and certainly want to do anything that may increase my odds with catching Pomps.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

some people paint their regulars sinker bright orange or yellow to actually attract rheir attention from far away. i think it was c2 that use to dive and watch schools of pomps underwater...they would come investigate anything bright or unusual on the ocean floor, especially anything that made a puff of sand come up. hence beads, floats, goofy jigs, c2's "digger" jig set up. too bad c2 is gone or else he could comment. 

i tried the orange sinker, caught fine with it but not worth the hassle of painting my sinkers. the sputniks i use have the long stem, no way to really hide that one, figure a sand flea suspended in the water with a 2/0 circle jutting through it and a 6mm orange bead right above looks so unnatural that i'm not gonna worry about a sputnik sitting on the sand a foot away. i have started using yellow floats above the hook with some of my trout/fly fishing strike indicators and did well in melbourne thhis winter...managed my first double citation on a single 2 dropper rig. i still like plain orange bead the best.

there's some good pomp fishermen on here who have shared their own secrets / bags of tricks...any time u r excited to go to the craft store with ur wife so u can look at a hundred different beads and foam balls u know u have the pomp fever bad


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

I already made some of the float hooks that 311Pope was kind enough to share on YouTube and tried them out in NC. Caught a 12" Pomp on the float hook so I'm believer, and do have the fever.

Now to go buy some bright orange paint.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't understand the spudnik sinker. Why would you want your bait to hold bottom?


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

The reason people don't catch fish is that their so concerned about the things that don't matter. What # main line, what weight sinker, what shock leader ( don't need a shock leader when fishing 3oz weight, but it makes them feel like professionals). The ones that kill me are the people who ask if I have the right rod or the right reel? How is my set up? then they go all the way from the hooks to the rod. NEWS FLASH the fish don't know what you are fishing with. If the water is so rough that you need to sue a spudnik, chances are your bait won't stay on the hook long enough for the fish to find it, especially if you're using fleas. To end my rant, if people would learn how to find the fish and learn what they want instead of all this technical BS they would catch more fish.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Well a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in awhile. If you really no how to read water you still have to use the right rigs, line, etc. to catch more than the average person. Any one can catch a fish with junk and I'm happy for them. If you want to catch big fish consistently fluorocarbon leaders, and rigs with a weight that's moving. I agree the right rod and reel has a lot to do with it too. To each his own though, just my 3 cents


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

here's how i fish (and why i do it this way): i always have my 4 little kids in tow any time i hit the beach, my girl and my 3 boys are learning how to spot pods of fleas, how to put a flea on a hook, how to spot a break in the bar, where to put the bait, etc....they love to fish but we also have fun, play with toys, play with finger mullet in a bucket etc. i do not hold my rod and i am not watching my rod tip like a hawk the entire time. i fish empty beaches where I am usually the only one fishing. i fish 4-5 rods at a time and I spike them with enough tension so that there is nice, firm bend in the rod tip at all times not affected by waves, etc. all my rods have the EXACT same bend in them when i set them. i can look up from anywhere on the beach (even far away) at any time and know if anything has touched my rig. most times the big pomp will run east west but i have also had instances where the pomp hits the bait and then runs toward shore creating slack in line, i know this immediately if my rod tip is now straight and the tension is gone. circle hook does all the work and all i need to do is pick out which rig has been messed with, stroll casually there, and reel in either dinner (or rarely an empty rig for rebaiting if the circle hook didn't work). braid (no stretch) and a sputnik (allows you to hold crazy tension on the bottom that only a nice fish is going to move) helps with fishing this way. my 3oz sputnik (custom poured, gemini style) can hold like a 6oz frog tongue if the wires are set right, i just use 3oz (as opposed to 2oz or 4oz or 5oz) because it is the sweet spot for my rods (loads them the best, half my rods are carp rods). I could use a 2oz sputnik and adjust the wires so it holds as well as my 3oz. i have been in conditions where water is clear enough for pomps but surf or current was moving enough that 5 or 6oz regular sinker (pyramid, storm, or frog tongue) is not holding. usually if it is too calm / clear (seas like glass) then the pomps get real skittish in my experience and here is where i will get rid of all terminal tackle and a use a fluoro or mono shock. mostly i am looking for green water that is just a touch stirred up.

to each his own but i would not be comfortable slinging 3oz of lead in any kind of cast other than a overhead lob without a shock leader...not worth a breakoff if your main line is only 10lb mono IMO.

i agree with moving bait...i usually set up my 7yo boy with a 7 foot light spinning rod, light 2oz pancake sinker with a rig with live fleas and have him cast into the 1st gut or any breaks in the first bar and slowly bring it back in....all kinds of flounder, pups, black drum, whiting this way. but for spiking where i don't have the luxury of watching i like my system. just the way i do it.

rabbitdog2 that is one nice pomp you caught there and looks like you like to chase them, some nice fish in your album

also we talk a lot about fluoro but really just as important is the right hook IMO


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks Greg but I actually fish for whiting, I just find the best whiting where the sand fleas are and that's where the pompano are also. I fish 3 or 4 rods 2 set out long and the other just beyond the suds. I catch more big pompano beyond the breakers. My main line is 15#momo and a 2hook 30#fluro bottom rig that I tie. I use a 3oz pyramid, my hooks are BLACK circle. I use 4' PVC extensions that I set in the rod holders in my cart. I prefer to use small female sand fleas and break back the shell to expose the roe, if I have to use the males I tip them with a small piece of "Fish Bites". As far as equipment I'm embarrassed to tell after reading about all these $100+ rods and $200 reels, but what the heck. I use all ABU5500 or 6500 reels most are 20 to 30 years old, 2 old Shakespeare 8'-6" rods that cost $15 each at the old Shakespeare yard sale. I have 4 Okuma 9'-2" rods I bought a couple yrs ago at an auction for $10 ea. and one 10' rod that I don't even know the name. So this is why I say people get too technical, after all it's just fishing


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

sounds like you have it dialed in, keep up the good work, probably a lot of fun to bring in a 6lb pomp on your 30yr old 15$ outfit while some guy with a $500 century rod watches down the beach!


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

also i have found the best way to catch loads of whiting is to declare yourself a die hard pompano fisherman, once i really started to chase the big pomps with big fleas it seems like i could never get them and would just get all these monster whiting as bycatch


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Does it work in the other direction as well?
If so, I'm now the worlds most insane Whiting fan!
;-)




greg12345 said:


> also i have found the best way to catch loads of whiting is to declare yourself a die hard pompano fisherman, once i really started to chase the big pomps with big fleas it seems like i could never get them and would just get all these monster whiting as bycatch


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

using good fishing equipment doesn't mean you will or will not catch fish. Some guys just have a lot of fun screwing around with equipment and spending more than they probably need to. 

GUILTY AS CHARGED.


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

greg12345 said:


> also i have found the best way to catch loads of whiting is to declare yourself a die hard pompano fisherman, once i really started to chase the big pomps with big fleas it seems like i could never get them and would just get all these monster whiting as bycatch


Haha. The best way to see a lot of deer is to be turkey hunting, and vice versa, too. Critters and fish do this stuff all day long, we just do it a bit.


----------

